

Amazon's DynamoDB developer docs - hendler
http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/amazondynamodb/latest/developerguide/Introduction.html

======
techscruggs
More exiting than the datastore offering itself is that it is going to be SSD
backed. I hope this hints at an SSD backed EBS offering in the near future.

------
nestlequ1k
Wow, Java, .NET, or PHP. What a choice...

~~~
hendler
There are Ruby and Python clients as well, and I think a REST interface, so
all you need is cURL.

